# Snake boots- Muck vs. Danner



## J Gilbert (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm looking to get some snake boots in the next few weeks and I'm undecided between Danner and Muck boots.  The price is very similar since I'm looking at the Sharptail model from Danner and I can't decide which I want to go with.  I wear Lacrosse rubber boots to hunt on all but the coldest hunts right now and plan to use these boots through turkey season and bow season as well.  I was hoping you guys might could offer some advice one way or the other, my main issue is I do a good bit of walking during turkey season and I wasn't sure which would give me the best comfort without slipping


----------



## bangbird (Feb 13, 2011)

I own both.  Danners are tough to get on at first but after I wear them around for a few minutes they are comfortable and light weight.  Bummer is they leaked after just one season.

I bought Mucks because I wanted a rubber boot for deer hunting (scent) that was snake proof.  They are awesome so far.  This will be my first turkey season with them, but they were great in these lowcountry swamps during deer season.  Suprisingly light weight and very easy on/off.  Very comfortable.  I have covered some ground in them.  They do slip a little however I think I could have used a 1/2 size smaller (ordered them off the internet). 

I'd go with the Mucks....


----------



## HuntNTails (Feb 13, 2011)

I have looked at the Mucks Woody Armor, but with the neoprene construction, I would think they'd be too hot to be walking in during our normal spring season. Any comments?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 13, 2011)

These are what you want

http://www.danner.com/boots/pronghorntm-gtxr-snake-boots.html

IMO, the mucks are very comfortable boots, but being made of neoprene they can get very warm really quick. FWIW, I work at an outdoor store and we are both Danner and Muck dealers, everyone in the store has a pair of the Danner snake boots I provided in the link. I don't know of a sharptail model that is snake proof. Danner doesn't show it on their website that I have seen. 

Try both of them on and see for yourself. That is the best way to know for sure!


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 13, 2011)

Gut_Pile said:


> These are what you want
> 
> http://www.danner.com/boots/pronghorntm-gtxr-snake-boots.html
> 
> ...



I sure wish the Danners had a zipper.


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 13, 2011)

Gut_Pile said:


> These are what you want
> 
> http://www.danner.com/boots/pronghorntm-gtxr-snake-boots.html
> 
> ...




The Sharptail snake boots were discontinued but you can still find them online for a good price occasionally.  I've found a pair for $160 which is why I'm looking at them over the Pronghorns, I know they're what I want but I'm hoping not to spend quite that much money.  I'll definitely have to try them out before I buy, I just wish I could find a good deal on the Pronghorns.

And by the way, I ran your call you picked up from Tim this weekend when I stopped by his booth on Friday, it was gorgeous and had you not already laid claim to it, it would be in my vest this spring haha


----------



## bangbird (Feb 13, 2011)

As far as the Mucks being to warm I didn't find that to be an issue at all.  Yeah they got a bit warm at times but given the environment I was hunting in (Lowcountry SC) not too bad.  They will be perfect on those cool Spring mornings.  Midday they could heat up a bit but I don't hunt past 1 PM anymore anyways.


----------



## deadend (Feb 13, 2011)

The Danner Jackyl snake boots should be about 160$ and are worth every penny.


----------



## bangbird (Feb 13, 2011)

deadend said:


> The Danner Jackyl snake boots should be about 160$ and are worth every penny.



Those are the ones I have.  They're are hard to get on/off and leak.


----------



## deadend (Feb 13, 2011)

Mine are 5 years old with probably over 300 miles on them and have neither of those issues.  The speed eyes release the laces well for easy on and off.  The only water getting in is what runs over the top.  Out of several pairs of every brand I've had these are the only ones still kicking and they are QUIET when walking.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Feb 13, 2011)

If you're looking at the Danner Pronghorns here is the best price I could find on them.  I went with a pair of Irish Setters on sale at Cabelas ($79 and used to be $179)  but here are the Danners for $159 instead of $240 retail

http://www.riflemagazine.com/catalog/detail.cfm?ProductID=1472


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 13, 2011)

HALOJmpr said:


> If you're looking at the Danner Pronghorns here is the best price I could find on them.  I went with a pair of Irish Setters on sale at Cabelas ($79 and used to be $179)  but here are the Danners for $159 instead of $240 retail
> 
> http://www.riflemagazine.com/catalog/detail.cfm?ProductID=1472



Man, I found that last year and completely forgot about it, thanks for reposting, I'll be ordering a pair soon


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 13, 2011)

I just got the danners and they feel like they are already broke in.. A few folks I know that have them including my self has had to go down a full size to half size.. I had to go down a full size


----------



## bangbird (Feb 13, 2011)

Guess I failed to sell you on the Mucks 

Enjoy those wet feet...


----------



## Nitro (Feb 13, 2011)

Listen to the "old man" .............for about 35 bucks a year for the next ten years- minimum............

www.russellmoccasin.com

Way cheaper than the Danners, Mucks etc.....custom made to YOUR foot not some mold.... made in AMERICA...........


----------



## deadend (Feb 13, 2011)

One problem I have with the Russell boots is that briars wear out the stitching on the moccasin toes and I've had them come apart prematurely.


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 14, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Listen to the "old man" .............for about 35 bucks a year for the next ten years- minimum............
> 
> www.russellmoccasin.com
> 
> Way cheaper than the Danners, Mucks etc.....custom made to YOUR foot not some mold.... made in AMERICA...........



Mr Andy,
I have no doubt they're great boots, I just can't afford to shell out that kind of money this year, atleast not before turkey season, and down there where I usually turkey hunt, we get some monster rattlers. Might be able to save up before next year and get a fitted for a pair if I ever make it up to Nationals though, it's definitely in the back of my mind


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 14, 2011)

bangbird said:


> Guess I failed to sell you on the Mucks
> 
> Enjoy those wet feet...



Yep, rubber never leak without alot of help. 

Muck Woody Armor gets my vote!


----------



## Mark K (Feb 14, 2011)

My Sharptails are lightweight and don't leak. My Muck boots are to hot to wear. Both boots are great but I do a lot of walking during turkey season and the Danners can't be beat.


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 14, 2011)

Covehnter said:


> Yep, rubber never leak without alot of help.
> 
> Muck Woody Armor gets my vote!



That's what has me wanting a pair of these boots, plus the scent-free protection during bow season would be nice, I'm just not sure if they'd be a good fit for walking up and down hills since they aren't lace up


----------



## deadend (Feb 14, 2011)

J Gilbert said:


> That's what has me wanting a pair of these boots, plus the scent-free protection during bow season would be nice, I'm just not sure if they'd be a good fit for walking up and down hills since they aren't lace up



No pair of rubber boots has ever given me adequate support to do any long walking especially where change in elevation is concerned.  Blister city.


----------



## antnye (Feb 15, 2011)

I've got the pronghorns and the mucks.  Deffinately go with the danners.  Got two bow seasons and starting on second turkey season and mine are still waterproof and wear like a pair of adidas.  I hunt the mighty cohutta and surrounding areas so they have some hard miles on em.  I like my mucks but only when it's cold.


----------

